# Faces I Make While I Drum >:O



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Me and my guitarist met up yesterday and we learned Even Flow. We recorded ourselves playing it. After seeing the recording, I realized I make some weird ass faces when I'm concentrating.

I've been playing the drums for a year, and something like the chorus to Even Flow for me takes a shitload of coordination (what with the accents on the bell, keeping time with hi-hat, hitting the crashes, etc). I have to stare at the bell of my ride to make sure I don't miss it.

I can do it nearly perfectly, but honestly, I look like a robot when playing. A robot that makes weird ass faces.

[video=youtube;jZFKecOF-Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZFKecOF-Tk[/video]

Also, I know, we were playing 30 clicks faster than the original tempo. That was on purpose. We're slowing it down once we add a singer.

How do I overcome this?


----------



## xXRadioactiveXx (Oct 3, 2010)

lol u should try loosening up a bit. i tried that and then i played 2 times better. its awesome hehe. but yeah...try it... :3


----------



## Cam (Oct 3, 2010)

You need to add on your entertainment value

The only time you shouldnt worry about what you look like is when you are recording the music.

When performing you cant only bring on good music, you have to be able to keep a crowd entertained. Being a drummer theres really not much you can care about looking like other than looking like you play the drums pretty damn well.

So I would start off by learning the song by heart, then once you can play the song very easily, start shaping up how you look while playing, because you will worry more about that then concentrating on the song because you will be able to play it fluently


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, thanks. I was actually pretty loosened up at first, then I added that damn bell accent in.


----------

